# Pickled Onions and Cornbread



## kathrynn (Jan 2, 2013)

A friend of mine has a food blog.  She is in Southern Living Magazine, Southern Family mag and has even been on Paula Deen's Food Network show.

Here is a link to what she posted today.  Just thought I would share!  Will "put meat on your bones!"

http://www.southernplate.com/2012/08/pickled-onions-heaven-for-an-old-southern-soul.html













pickelel onions and cornbread.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

Very interesting! No idea if I would like it or not but I'm willing to give it a try - thanks for the link


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 2, 2013)

Beans and smoked meats work so well together.....don't know if these would be better than just fresh onions or not! :biggrin:


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Beans and smoked meats work so well together.....don't know if these would be better than just fresh onions or not!


That's the part I'm not sure about. I will never know if I don't give it a try though... Worst case scenario is that I only make it once!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 3, 2013)

I know!  Her Chicken Stew recipe is the bomb.  Going to try it with some smoked chicken left overs.  Don't know about this one...posted it for grins and giggles.  Plus...to show yall her website.  Has some great easy Southern Comfort food on there.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2013)

When I lived at the coast there was an old guy that pickled herring every year. At the time I wasn't a big pickled herring fan, but I loved the pearl onions that were in the jar. So the next year and every year until he passed away, I got 12 jars of pickled pearl onions!!! Purple onions, walla walla, and red onions are really good too!!!


----------



## dls1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I may be in the minority but this all pretty common for our household. We always have a jar or container of pickled onions in the refrigerator, sometimes 2 or 3 varieties. They make a great side dish for many things. My favorite are Mexican pickled red onions with minced habanero pepper. Sometimes I substitute sour orange juice for part of the vinegar.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 19, 2013)

interesting may have to try them - loved smoked onions on all kinds of stuff


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2013)

The pickled salmon is good..... but the pickled onions make it AWESOME....  Dave loves pickled onions......  

I guess I'll have to try them on corn bread now......













pickled salmon money.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Beans and smoked meats work so well together.....don't know if these would be better than just fresh onions or not!


We are planning a crock pot full of beans and ham on Wednesday. We always sprinkle raw onions over the beans as we chow down. I feel the same as you about if these will be better but plan on making them on Tuesday, letting them sit in the fridge overnight to maximize the flavor, and having them on the beans. Might experiment later with some pickling spices and the onions for the fridge.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 11, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Beans and smoked meats work so well together.....don't know if these would be better than just fresh onions or not! :biggrin:
> ...



Let me know how those turn out!!!  Good luck!

Kat


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Let me know how those turn out!!! Good luck!
> 
> Kat


The wife took ill so we are having to put things off for awhile. I was ready but......

Will post when we do have them.

Gil


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope she feels better soon!  Thanks Gil!

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 14, 2013)

Growing up eating mexican foor my mom always had pinto beans on the stove with onions and a pot of carnitas. I like this

Paula Deen

Who Dat


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds great to me!

Gonna have to give it a try.

Bill


----------



## bear55 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll bet I haven't had pickled onions for 30 years. Now I can make my own.  Thanks Kat


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Kat for this link and recipe.  I made a small batch this morning and will have cornbread with Bacon jam and pickled onions for dinner. YUM

Stan


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

Let me know what yall think!  My Grandparents used to make it all the time.

Kat


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the onions turned out excellent.   I made cornbread put orange marmalade in side...Bacon jam on top with Pickled onions on that.  What a taste combo.  It is was excellent













smoke 129.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 14, 2013






Had to have seconds.

Stan


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks good to me!!!  Glad you tried it!

Kat


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 20, 2013)

Strong cold front along with some light snow heading our way tonight, high tomorrow on the mountain here expected in upper 30's so ham and beans (15 Bean, Cajun style) are on the menu. Made the onions early this afternoon and tried them on hot dogs we had for dinner, pretty good. My wife is diabetic (type II) so I used half the sugar (used raw) and after the boil added 3 packs of Equal. I think on the beans they will be excellent. Almost bought little white onions and I would have kept them whole, but felt they would have to sit for several days to suck up the flavoring.

Gil













Onions (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

That really looks good!  Glad yall liked them!  I need to make some more for here too!

Believe it or not....Tornados were in the area on Monday...and now the are predicting snow Thursday night and Friday for us!  Welcome Spring!

Kat


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Picture is from last night at midnight at my house. Was out at 6:30 AM lighting off the grill this morning with 21/2 pounds of jerky to do. It was 19 degrees! It was low and slow for awhile! Beans in the crock pot smelling great and waiting for the pickled onions!













Snow (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

I LOVE snow......I guess it's cuz we never really get any!

Just wish it would happen before tonight.  Dont wanna go to a meeting that I have to do!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Pretty!

Kat


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 21, 2013)

The onions went terrific with the beans, much better than on the hot dog. My wife said we WILL have those again the next time we have beans and ham.


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2013)

We always had cucumbers and onions in the summer growing up. Could eat them by the pound! Will have to make some up! Wonder how they'd be with chili?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Mountain...cool! I think they are better that way. A bit strong for a dog! :biggrin:

Smoke....we did too along with fresh tomatos every nite. Would be great on chili!


Kat


----------



## crazzycajun (Sep 7, 2017)

Going to try thanks for sharing:drool


----------

